# Fix AcuRiteDRO or get new Chinese 3 axis?



## dado5 (Dec 27, 2017)

I recently acquired an excello mill which came with an old AcuRite 2 axis dro. It works mostly,, but the x axis will randomly cut out and reset back to the "power loss" screen. This only happens while the machine is running, I am asssuming from vibration and so something is shorting out.  I took off the scale and looked at the electronics, nothing obvious.  I can replace the x axis scale with a new one and a new cable which apparently will connect to my current control box.  Will cost about $600.  Or I can get a 3 axis Chinese (from various vendors) for not much more.  The new one I imagine would be able to do bolt centers, etc.. which my current one does not.  I am a new hobby machinist and don't yet know if I need 3 axis or a better computer/box.  Any thoughts? Will the new ones be as accurate?


----------



## tq60 (Dec 27, 2017)

If both scales have same connector then swap and see if problem follows.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Dec 27, 2017)

i have not gone to the 3 axis chinese DRO's yet, 
but a couple members _have_ swapped over to the new ones and they seem to be very happy so far.
they are all hobbyists, btw


----------



## tq60 (Dec 28, 2017)

Another troubleshoot tool or tip.

Get one of the vibrating tool engravers and also get a chunk of wood dowel. 

Sharpen one end with pencil sharpener and drill a hole in the other just smaller than the engraver stylus. 


Adjust the intensity to small then with the DRO in a working state turn on the engraver and touch things like connectors and wires.

Open the unit and do same for components.

Just touch things with unit barely humming and it works wonders for finding intermittent things.


----------



## Dhector (Dec 28, 2017)

Try to fix it. Your out some time if it doesn't work, no money. If you do find the issue and fix it, you just saved several hundred dollars!!! If it doesn't work, look into a new setup. Just my thoughts.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Dec 28, 2017)

tq60 said:


> Another troubleshoot tool or tip.
> Get one of the vibrating tool engravers and also get a chunk of wood dowel.
> Sharpen one end with pencil sharpener and drill a hole in the other just smaller than the engraver stylus.
> Adjust the intensity to small then with the DRO in a working state turn on the engraver and touch things like connectors and wires.
> ...


 that's an ingenious method, i'll have to shamelessly steal the idea and put it to use!
thanks 
(you learn something everyday, if you are doing it right! )


----------



## randyjaco (Dec 28, 2017)

There's only so much you can do to those old DROs, and you'll never get a 3rd axis out of it. If you have the cash, go for a new one. First off, the third axis is great to have. The new DROs have lots of new capabilities. I babied an old Sargon for years. My new (now 5 years old) DroPro 3 axis is so much better. I wish I had bought it sooner. 
Randy


----------



## tq60 (Dec 29, 2017)

Ulma Doctor said:


> that's an ingenious method, i'll have to shamelessly steal the idea and put it to use!
> thanks
> (you learn something everyday, if you are doing it right! )


We came up with back in our Motorola days and used it to find many intermittent that drove others nuts.

It takes a little bit of practice to get it right but once you figure it out and can have the time to focus on the hunt it works very well.

Just be sure set to small power to avoid blasting things.

Example is working on a receiver or audio amp.

Turn volume up so level of sound greater than noise of tool.

Start touching things and when the sound comes out the speaker you found something loose...


----------



## mikey (Dec 29, 2017)

That is ingenious, T! Can't tell you how many times this would have saved time and money. Gotta' try this.


----------



## fretsman (Dec 30, 2017)

I remember we had issues with an accurite dro. I opened it up and it was a loose fitting ribbon cable that was not making good contact in the mating slot. I put a thin shim of plastic in the slot to tighten up the plug in there. 

Worth a shot to see if it is a similar situation for you?


----------



## cfranks (Jan 7, 2018)

I had the same problem and lived with it for 3 years until I replaced the power cord socket.  It hasn't happened since.


----------

